# (Closed) Pashmina Crafting Street Piano



## tanisha23 (Apr 13, 2020)

Right now Pashmina is crafting, and If you would like to visit, please leave a comment and I will PM you a Dodo code. If I like your comment, that means a code has been sent.

I will be letting in 2-4 people at a time depending on how many people want the recipe and how many people are currently in my town.

Tips are certainly appreciated, but definitely not necessary.

I do ask that If you decide to come to my island, if you have already received your recipe and there are still people waiting in my town to get the recipe, you wait till they receive it before you leave back to your island. Sometimes the villagers will stop crafting and teleport out of their home when someone leaves, and it would be disappointing for someone to come and not receive their recipe.

Nothing is open on my island, so I ask that you come, get the recipe, and then leave. I'll be waiting at the airport, and I will walk you to Pashmina's house. It's not very far though.

Edit: Sorry If I'm responding slowly. I'm dealing with some stomach issues at the moment.


----------



## newleafjunkie (Apr 13, 2020)

I am very interested!


----------



## Tsen (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come by! c:


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi! I am interested!


----------



## Meira (Apr 13, 2020)

Interested


----------



## NobodyS (Apr 13, 2020)

Interested as well.


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll 


NobodyS said:


> Interested as well.


I'll send you a code in just a sec.


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to visit if she's still crafting!


----------



## Sir.Sims (Apr 13, 2020)

Cleverly designed outdoor furniture piece! Definitely *color me interested to visit!*

After a quick research, here is what it looks like:


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to come. :')


----------



## kookey (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d like to come if she’s crafting! Thank you, will tip


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## jelibear (Apr 13, 2020)

Could I come visit?


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 13, 2020)

Next 4 codes incoming starting with @NobodyS


----------



## Paradise (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come  ❤


----------



## Shikageru (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come over as well.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi! I am interested in visiting!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh my gosh! I'm actually creating an outdoor music venue on my island, so this would be amazing. Can I come over for the DIY?


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 13, 2020)

Next 4 codes will be sent starting with @voltairenism

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



Amissapanda said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm actually creating an outdoor music venue on my island, so this would be amazing. Can I come over for the DIY?


Yes, you'll be in the next group if she's still crafting


----------



## buuunii (Apr 14, 2020)

interested if stil available!


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 14, 2020)

i am very interested if she's still crafting it!!!


----------

